# Don't hold it all in! (pun not intended)



## LookToTheWesternSky (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello all! Im Sam- Im 17 and have IBS. I dread every single day at school. It started in the early years of highschool- but nothing bad, I didnt even think there was anything really wrong until exams last year- when I had to leave half way through an exam because I'd already gone to the toilet and had to go again, and was afraid of what people would think if I asked to go again- but my stomache was starting to make some pretty insane noises. (I failed the exam btw







) It just *really* sucks that I (well we) have to worry about this- and all most people have to worry about in an exam is doing well on the work. This year is has gotten really bad, and hence my anxiety levels are almost unbearable. Im really introverted, but this year I took the step and finally went to the doctors about it, it was the hardest thing I've ever done, but it was definitely the right thing. So then it dawned on me, I have some pretty damn important exams this year, and I can't have my mind focused on getting out of that silent hell hole instead of the work. So I went to talk to someone at the school about it and perhaps what they could do for me in the exams. I have to fill out a zillion forms and stuff, but they can definitely accomodate (eg, I will be able to go to the toilet, sit at the back- or even seprately- because of the anxiety). So even though speaking about it was the hardest thing, it was also the best thing I could do.Then there is the next issue of friends..... I still havent told them. They know something is up, because I have quite a few days off- for both appointments and just generally not feeling well or really anxious. In a way, I want to tell them, but I also don't. I dunno, I'm torn. I don't want them to look at me differently, but it would also be great if they knew cos of the support ect.Anyway, basically, the worst thing is to stay quiet and think you will just 'deal with it' in school. People are happy to accomodate if you speak out. All they want is for you to do your best Im going for a colonoscopy in a week (yikes!) and am seeing a psychologist about the anxiety. Just hoping I can get through this year and on to better things!


----------

